# Awesome Jay



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

I feel like I've never really been to Jay peak. The last time i went there, it was after a nasty ice storm with 30 miles per hour winds. They shut down most lifts and visibility was so poor i could see shit. Any snow that they had was blown away by the winds, leaving icy patches and hard granular snow. 

So it was with some doubt and apprehension that i went back to jay for some spring boarding yesterday. All i can say was, it was freaking awesome. The snow was nice and soft and easy to carve in. Sure there were some patches of water around (kinda expected since the temperature in vermont was hitting low 80s the past couple of days) which was actually fun to splash around in your snowboards. Then of course.... there was the pond skimming contest thing where people try to carry enough speed and then skim across the pond and make it to the other side withoout dunking in. At the end some guy actually went butt naked. It was crazy. There was a bbq going on... people walking around in beers and bikinis, the temperature was around 75 and the sun was shinning. An awesome end to the ski season i must say :thumbsup:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

It was a nice day. I'm so completely fried though. My arms and face are sunburned pretty bad. I got there early so that I could set up my chairs right by the pond so it made for a great view. The riding was about as good as spring snow gets. It was too warm for it to get that sticky.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

I was in their site The Perfect-ness Continues the pictures look great. 

Wish I was there, I am surprised that they are still 100% operational, specially with all the gladded terrain they have. They tend to loose that terrain very fast in hot weather, I wonder when is their closing day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

snowcraze said:


> people walking around in beers and bikinis


must have been some pretty damn big beers  i'd like one of those


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Its amazing the difference that a week of 80+ weather can make. Only state side was open and that had some bare spots. It was still pretty crowded though. Well at the base anyway. More people were there for the BBQ at the base of the Jet than were there to actually spend time on the hill. But then again thats what spring conditions are all about.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Check out the pics on Championship Golf '08 Its snowing something wicked right now. More boarding for me this weekend.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

^^^^^^ I went on their website this morning and read that. Hopefully they will manage to maintain the base that they can open through the weekend. Jay has to be the best resort in the east coast, that place is a blast. Well good luck buddy, just hope temp stays low.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

with how things were last weekend 80 weather wouldnt close down the jet or the haynes but everything else has just about had it. Timbuktu was still rideable last weekend up near the top. Only problem is that things get bumped up prett quick when its like this.


----------

